# Scratched the "itch" today!



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Got this grassie today up Yankton way. "If" it is a hybrid grass carp, I'll have the NE. state record. I will need one of them there college educated types to tell me the difference,...unless some good folks here on the forum know how to tell the difference.... Thanks to Bo for helping track him for a couple hours and helping me get him in the boat!
46lbs. 10 oz. What a great way to christen my new bow!!!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Fisheries bilogist confirmed it's not the hybrid I hoped for...guess I'll have to go get me a lil bigger one!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

oh well, that was still a helluva big fish, maybe well get a couple more this weekend, and ill have my bow this time.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

First time the wind stays down,....I'm back in there for round two!!! Thanks for the help man,.. and for running all over S.D. looking for a game warden. 8)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, that's a big fish... The best I've seen around here is about 20-25 pounders... I wanna get myself one like that this year!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Weasle-

You still in school or have you graduated? Just wondering because I went to school at Buffalo. Lots of good bowfishing in that area. :beer:

Hey Whisker-
Nice grass carp! Wish we had them around here. :wink:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Whisker...what kind of hybrid GC does it have to be to qualify for the state record? Bighead x Grass?? Just curious what the biologist told you it was, and why.

HM


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

The hybrid is a cross between a grass carp and a bighead. The laymans way to tell the difference is the pectoral fin behind the gill plate on a hybrid will be very long...reaching clear back to the next lower fin.
The NE. state record on a hybrid is 43 pounds,...which is what I was hoping for.
I made a pass around one spot yesterday. A little too breezy for shooting, but I saw one come out of the water that almost made me wet myself :lol: :lol: :lol:

Soon, real soon. :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Weasle-
> 
> You still in school or have you graduated? Just wondering because I went to school at Buffalo. Lots of good bowfishing in that area. :beer:
> 
> ...


I'm still in school. Sophomore to be exact. When did you graduate?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I graduated in 2002. Sophomore, eh? Any plans on college yet?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Not really sure yet. I'm thinking law enforcement or hopefully I can make some money selling my coyote calls.


----------

